# My growing Collection



## Rita Baumann (Nov 16, 2010)

Here it is - my collection so far.  I did not get "fancy" with the photos. Perhaps when my collection is "the awesome" I will go all out with studio lighting, lol.





  	Pigments*:


 				Lime Crime Lime Criminal 				Sugarpill Absinthe 				MAC Teal 				MAC Tea Time 				Lime Crime Cleopatra 				Sugarpill Stella 				MAC Partylicious 				MAC Rich Life 				Lime Crime Empress 				Sugarpill Royal Sugar 				MAC Mutiny 				MAC Blue Brown 				Kryolan SP551 				Sugarpill Lumi 				MAC Hi-Def Cyan 				MAC Cocomotion 				Kryolan SP771 				Sugarpill Tiara 				MAC Steel Blue 				MAC Gold Mode 				Kryolan SP661 				Sugarpill Goldilux 				MAC Bell-Bottom Blue 				MAC Melon 				Kryolan SP885 				Make Up For Ever 955 				MAC Push the Edge 				MAC Jardin Aires 				Kryolan SP112 				Make Up For Ever 910 				MAC Grape 				MAC Naked 				Kryolan SP232 				Make Up For Ever 902 				MAC Violet 				MAC Universal Mix 				Kryolan SP884 				Make Up For Ever 905 				MAC Viz-a-Violet 				MAC If it Sparkles… 				MAC Fuchsia 				Forever 21 12 				MAC Pink Pearl 				MAC Pink Opal 				MAC Grape 				Forever 21 35 				MAC Fuchsia 				MAC Vanilla 				MAC Forest Green 				MAC Primary Yellow 				MAC Process Magenta 				MAC White Gold 				MAC Reflects Transparent Teal 				MAC Golden Lemon 				MAC Basic Red 				MAC Reflects Transparent Teal 				MAC Deep Blue Green 				MAC Old Gold 				MAC Reflects Copper 				MAC Frozen White 				MAC Naval Blue 				MAC Vintage Gold 				MAC Heritage Rouge 				MAC Lark About 				MAC Kitschmas 				MAC Golden Olive 				MAC Copperbeam 				MAC Sweet Sienna 				MAC Softwash Grey 				MAC Chartreuse 				MAC Mauvement 				MAC Moonlight Night 				MAC Helium 				MAC Spiritualize 				MAC Museum Bronze 				MAC Later.    				MAC The Family Crest    				MAC Dark Soul 				*Not in order.   				MAC Black Black
 





  	Eyeshadows:


 				Make Up For Ever 155 				Make Up For Ever 140 				Sugarpill Tako 				Make Up For Ever 303 				Make Up For Ever 304 				Make Up For Ever 84 				Sugarpill Buttercupcake 				Tarte North Island 				Make Up For Ever 302 				Make Up For Ever 310 				Sugarpill Love + 				Tarte Kamalame Cay 				Make Up For Ever 72 				Make Up For Ever 144 				Sugarpill Afterparty 				Kat Von D Ludwig 				Make Up For Ever 92 				Make Up For Ever 82 				Sugarpill Midori 				Kat Von D Beethoven 				Make Up For Ever 2 				Make Up For Ever 312 				Sugarpill Bulletproof 				Kat Von D Metal Orchestra 				Make Up For Ever 5 				Make Up For Ever 17 				Sugarpill Poison Plum 				Kat Von D Gypsy 				Make Up For Ever 70 				Make Up For Ever 306 				Sugarpill Flamepoint 				MAC Tempting 				Make Up For Ever 99 				Make Up For Ever 126 				Sugarpill Dollipop 				MAC Photo Realism 				Make Up For Ever 26 				Make Up For Ever 3  				MAC Tone:Grey
 





  	Bases, Creams and Primers


 				Kryolan Wet Makeup Base UV Day Glow Palette 				Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Clear 				Kryolan Wet Makeup Base Interferenz Palette 				Two-Faced Shadow Insurance 				Kryolan Wet Makeup Base Black 				Mac Paint Pot Greenstroke 				Sephora Smoothing Primer 				Make Up For Ever Flash Color 011 				NARS Makeup Primer 				Make Up For Ever Flash Color 010 				Urban Decay Primer Potion Professional Size Original 				Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow/Liner RSVP 				Urban Decay Primer Potion Original 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream 13 				Benefit Stay Don't Stray 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream 3 				Make Up For Ever HD Primer #0 
 





  	Eyeliners and Mascaras



 				Fresh Supernova Black 				NYX Lipliner Pencil 840 Rose 				Fresh Firebird Black 				NYX Lipliner Pencil 812 Plum 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Smoky Lash Black 				Mabelline Lash Stilleto Voluptuous Waterproof Black 				NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil 613 Lemon 				MAC Fluidline Silverstroke 				NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil 616 Pacific 				MAC Fluidline Blacktrack 				NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil 603 Pots and Pans 				Make Up For Ever Eye Seal Clear 				NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil 601 Black Beam 				Benefit Bad Gal Lash Blue 				NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil 604 Milk 				Benefit Bad Gal Lash Plum 				NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil 704 Hot Red 				Benefit Bad Gal Lash Black 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes 21L 				Urban Decay Eyeliner Revolver 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes 8L 				Urban Decay Eyeliner Sample 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes 1L 				Anastasia Brow Gel Clear 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes 16L 				Kat Von D Autograph Eyeliner Love Metal 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes 6L 				Kat Von D Autograph Eyeliner Proud Peacock 				Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes 2L 				Kat Von D Autograph Eyeliner Turbo Lover 				Sephora Retractable Waterproof Eyeliner 01 Black 				Kat Von D Autograph Eyeliner Blackmetal Love 				Sephora Retractable Waterproof Eyeliner 08 Brown 				Kat Von D Autograph Eyeliner Romantico 				Sephora Retractable Waterproof Eyeliner 06 Olive 				Bourjois Liner Clubbing 82 Black Fever 				NYX Eye/Eyebrow Pencil 906 White 				Bourjois Liner Clubbing 83 Electro Blue 				NYX Eye/Eyebrow Pencil 913 Sapphire 				Sephora Long-Lasting Eye Liner 01 Black 				NYX Eye/Eyebrow Pencil 916 Auburn 				Sephora Long-Lasting Eye Liner 03 Silver 				NYX Eye/Eyebrow Pencil 920 Lime Green 				Loreal Telescopic Carbon Black 				NYX Lipliner Pencil 848 Flower 				Sephora Long-Lasting Eye Liner 06 Blue 				NYX Lipliner Pencil 810 Natural 				Sephora Long-Lasting Eye Liner 04 Dark Grey
 





  	Foundation and Concealer


 				Make Up For Ever Full Cover 6 				Sephora Hydrating and Smoothing Foundation R35 				Sephora Hydrating and Smoothing Foundation D35 				Sephora Hydrating and Smoothing Foundation R20 				Sephora Hydrating and Smoothing Foundation D20 				Make Up For Ever HD Foundation #117 				Make Up For Ever Liquid Lift Foundation 9 				Urban Decay 24/7 Concealer Pencil CIA 				Graftobian Super Palette Neutral 				Graftobian Super Palette Warm
 





  	Face Powders and Blushes


 				6 Contour /Highlight Palette 				10 Blush Palette 				Make Up For Ever High Definition Powder 				Make Up For Ever Super Matte Loose Powder 14 				Kryolan Anti-Shine Face and Body Powder 				Two-Faced Absoutely Invisible 				NARS Powder Blush Orgasm 				NARS Highlight Powder Albatross 				MAC Powder Blush Blunt 				Make Up For Ever Duo Mat (Shade Number wore off)
 





  	Lip Stuff



 				Make Up For Ever 5 Lipstick Palette #2 - 204, 206, 207, 415, 421 				Smashbox Doubletake Gossamer 				Make Up For Ever 5 Lipstick Palette #4 - 309, 312, 310, 221, 441 				MAC Dazzleglass Funtabulous 				Make Up For Ever 5 Lipstick Palette #10 - 428, 438, 436, 424, 432 				MAC Dazzleglass Local Colour 				Benefit Posie Tint 				MAC Dazzleglass Crème Totally Fab 				Mabelline Forever Metallic Lites 110 Praline 				MAC Cremesheen Glass Fashion Whim 				Mabelline Forever Metallic Lites 50 Fool's Gold 				MAC Lip Glass 				Mabelline Forever Metallic Lites 50 Fool's Gold 				Sephora Sweet Candy Gloss Coconut Cream 				Mabelline Forever Metallic Lites 80 Rose Metal 				Sephora Sweet Candy Gloss Vanilla Cupcake 				Urban Decay Big Fatty Lip Plumper K15 				Benefit Ladies' Choice Lana 				Sephora Lip Gloss Pink-o-lada 				MAC Lip Conditioner 				Sephora Lip Gloss Precious Pink (lighter) 				MAC Pro Longwear Lipcreme Sweet Ever After 				Sephora Lip Gloss Precious Pink 				MAC Pro Longwear Lipcreme Till Tomorrow 				Sephora Lip Gloss Precious Pink 				MAC Lipstick Viva Glam III 				Sephora Lip Gloss Sweet Caramel 				MAC Lipstick Front Lit 				Sephora Lip Gloss Gold and Glow 				MAC Lipstick Myth 				Sephora Lip Gloss Rosy Glow 				Make Up For Ever Lipstick 310 				Sephora Lip Gloss Rosy Glow 				Make Up For Ever Lipstick 501 				Sephora Lip Gloss Bronzed Beauty 				Kat Von D Painted Love Lipstick Hellbent 				Sephora Lip Gloss Bronzed Beauty 				Kat Von D Painted Love Lipstick Homegirl 				MAC Lip Kit Heavenly Dish  				MAC Lip Kit Miracles Happen Viva Glam 
 

  	Brushes to come later.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 17, 2010)

Niiiice I love everything!!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 17, 2010)

Luv'n the variety of everything and the bright colors lol


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 17, 2010)

that is a sweeeeet collection


----------



## standardseries (Nov 18, 2010)

Love it!!  I have pigment envy, LOL!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 18, 2010)

amazing!!!  So jealous!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, i am loving the concealer palettes, where did you get them from??


----------



## ItsMelissaP (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm overwhelmed just looking at it all! :-D
  	Lots of great products, slightly jealous.


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 18, 2010)

you have some amazing colors in your collection!  love it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice.. Everything looks so clean and organized.


----------



## sasse142 (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 20, 2010)

love it, jealous of all yourpigments


----------



## Rita Baumann (Nov 22, 2010)

imthebeesknees said:


> Wow, i am loving the concealer palettes, where did you get them from??




 	 		The MUFE concealer palette came from Sephora and the Graftobian palettes (which are foundation really) came from Graftobian.com.  I take the palettes with me on photo shoots for touch-ups.
​


----------



## Rita Baumann (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  I didn't realize how much of a pigment collector I really am!  The funny thing is, I have only recently started toying with MAC pressed eyeshadows.


----------



## ginlovesmac (Nov 26, 2010)

Love your selection of bright colours =D


----------



## lp148 (Nov 26, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

Your collection is SO CLEAN.  I need to keep mine looking that spotless too.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2010)

nice collection thanks for sharing!


----------



## vala (Dec 2, 2010)

wow, great stuff!!!

  	where do you put it all? those look like drawers


----------



## Rita Baumann (Dec 3, 2010)

vala said:


> wow, great stuff!!!
> 
> where do you put it all? those look like drawers



 	They are in a black Office Depot modular sorter (meant for papers).  It has 6 drawers in each cube.  I keep it in my office.


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks for sharing...lovely collection!


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's fantastic!! I love all the bright colors! You're collection is AMAZING!!

  	Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow I am jealous of all the MAC pigments!


----------



## mirauk (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, really nice collection 
  	Love the choice of brights you have!
  	Thanks for sharing


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 4, 2011)

oohhh. for some reason MUFE eyeshadow #84 caught my eye


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 14, 2012)

I love the amazing colours!


----------

